# (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*(M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*
Nominale Ruten-WG-Klasse 10-40g

Ein Thread, wo es sich um das Spinnfischen mit mittleren Spinnködern und dem breitesten Zielfischbereich dreht. 
Zander, KleinHecht, GroßForelle, gerade für die Meerforelle in der Ostsee gibt es einen eigenen Forumsbereich.
Aber auch Seeforelle, Bachforelle, und Regenbogenforelle können ganz schön groß sein und brauchen manchmal stärkeres Gerät und Distanzwürfe. 
Für die kommerzielle Forellenteichangelei (profan "F.puff") gibt es noch wieder eigene Threads, aber die Regenbogenforelle kommt nicht nur dort vor, sondern sehr oft auch wild oder besser ausgewildert und ist dann ein sehr schöner und vor allem sehr kämpferischer Fisch #6, vergleiche z.B. die "Stealheads" in der Ostsee.

Gerade zum Gummifischangeln auf Zander reicht die WG-Klasse oft nicht aus, die nächst stärkeren Ruten werden für eine exakte Köderführung auch gerne genommen - keine Problem, das gehört halt zum Zander. Im schlimmsten Fall müßte dazu nochmal ein extra Zander-Spinnthread abgeteilt werden.

Alles zu dem obigen umrissenen Thema, vorhandenes oder neues Gerät, suchen und Fragen zum neuen Gerät, was ist besser usw., Probleme usw., einfach mit dem Schwerpunkt auf den Zielfisch und Köderbereich.

Dieser Thread soll auch ein Stückchen Informationen für das geplante Angellexikon und das Thema Spinnfischen zusammenbringen.

Querlink-Platzhalter:

(UL) Combo zum Ultraleichten Spinnen (Miniköder)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99185

(L) Combo zum Leichten Spinnen (Forelle,Barsch)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99186

(M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99187

(H) Combo zum Schweren/Heavy Spinnen (Hecht)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99188

(XH) Combo zum eXtra-Schweren(XHeavy) Spinnfischen (Wels,GroßHecht)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99189


Andere Links:

Harrison Blank Fans
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68007

Meerforellenruten und -rollen !
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072


----------



## xxcruiserxx (19. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

also hab ich das jezz hier richtig gedeutet, dass man hier seine tackle reinschreiben kann??
ich frage lieber, sonst mach ich mich nachher noch lächerlig^^


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Ja klar, alles zu dem obigen umrissenen Thema, Dein Tackle, suchen und fragen zum neuen Gerät, was ist besser usw., Probleme usw., einfach mit dem Schwerpunkt auf den Zielfisch und Köder s.o. ! 

Thx, hast mich gleich noch auf bessere Erklärungen gebracht. #6


----------



## xxcruiserxx (19. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

ok dann beginn ich mal^^

Rute:* Cormoran blackstar cm # länge: 2,70 m , wg: 10-40 gr*
Rolle: *Shimano exage 2500 fa*
Schnur: *0,12er Powerpro

*Mit dieser Combo fische ich für mein leben gerne mit wobblern bis 6 cm, mit spinnern bis größe 3 und mit Gufis bis 8 cm mit gewichten bis 8 gramm, ich aknn damit sehr gut jiggen, da die rute sehr straff ist, die Rute überträgt aber trotzdem jeden zupfer.
Meist fische ich in seen oder kanälen auf barsch, zander und kleinere Hecht, habe auch schonmal ein 92 cm esox dran gehabt, die rute macht alles mit. mit der combi hat man ne menge spaß.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Sag doch mal dazu, was Du da für Köder dran verwendest und wie und wo damit fischst, das ist nämlich sehr interessant! :m Möglichst auch Fänge und Fangschilderungen, das ist noch besser mit Erfahrungen aus der Praxis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Meine Lieblingsspinnen in dieser WG-Klasse und vornehmlich für Forellen (ReFo,BaFo,SeFo) und kleine Hechtköder auf die Grünen sind im Moment eine Harrison VHF 10'6" / 5-30g in 3,10m Länge und eine Sportex KevSpin3 SP3053 / 08-35g in 3,00m Länge (der alten Sportex mit Blanks made in DE).
Daran laufen 3er oder 4er Arcs (Spro BlueArc,RedArc, Ryobi Zauber) bespult mit 
Monofil von ca. 0.20 bis 0.28mm oder Multifiler geflochtener Spiderwire Stealth in 012-Typdurchmesserangabe oder Multifiler verdrillter Hemingway Monotec Futura in 018-Typdurchmesserangabe.

An Köder Blinker auf Weite, auch Twister auf Großbarsch und Hecht, dann die ganze Palette der kleinen Wobbler. Mit dieser Geräteklasse (Die obige Sportex oder eine weitere Rute, die Balzer Magna Miracle Seatrout 3,10m) habe ich schon Hechte bis 1m gefangen, was kein wirkliches Problem war, die Rute aber auslastete.

Ich verwende bisher und meistens vornehmlich Ruten in 3m oder knapp darüber, da ich damit mehr Power und mehr Gewalt über den Fisch habe, die Köder besser führen und leichter stark rausfeuern kann, als Uferangler besonders wichtig. Erst zum Waten und Angeln im Dickicht werde ich kürzere probieren.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Hi!
Ich habe für diesen Bereich eine Sportex HM Turbo Spin 2 300 cm Wg bis 40 Gramm fürs Fischen vom Ufer mit Wobblern, Spinnern und Löffeln in der entsprechenden Grösse. Fische ich sehr gerne mit, irgendwie Old School aber immer noch gut.
Zielfisch dann Zander, Hecht.

Vom Boot eine Shimano Technium 270 cm 15- 40 Gramm Wg,
ist die Alte Ausführung die wesentlich straffer ist als die Aktuelle. Prima für Gufi, Blech bis 35 Gramm und mittlere Wobbler. Hechte bis knapp unter den magischen Meter packt sie ohne jede Probleme.

Rollen die üblichen Shimanos (Stradic, Ultegra, Symetre, TP)

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich habe für diesen Bereich eine Sportex HM Turbo Spin 2 300 cm Wg bis 40 Gramm


Klasse #6, so eine hätte ich sogar auch noch gerne in meiner Sammlung, aber da ist schon einiges da. Das Feeling dieser Sportex-Reihe finde ich sehr gut. Die leichtere -1 Type hab ich im parallelen (L)-Thread beschrieben, gerade im Moment zu unserer Forellenzeit ganz klasse.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Die Sportex die Du hast fischt mein Kumpel als Mefospinne mit kleinen Ködern auf Nahdistanz (Riffe) Ganz tolle Rute.
Weisst Du inwiefern die jetzigen Carat Serien anders sind??

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Weisst Du inwiefern die jetzigen Carat Serien anders sind??


Na sowas, genau meine Frage z.B. im Harrison-Meeting-Thread, wollte gerne mal WG+Längengleiche vergleichen.

Die HM-Turbo ist erkennbar in 3 Schichten aufgebaut, innen ist sowas vom Typ Glasfaser/Epoxy, dann ein HM(=High-Modul) Kohlefaser, darum eine Deckschicht. Darüber noch die dicke Lackierung. HM-Kohlefaser ist straffer als jede IM-Kohlefaser (=Intermediate-Modul)  , da können die IM-Leute sich noch so anstrengen. So bruchgefährlich wie sie ist, läßt sie sich eben nur gepuffert verwenden. Bei den Carats ist meines Wissens ein ganz anderer Verbund verwendet worden, aber das macht sie wohl langsamer, konnte ich bisher leider nur indirekt vergleichen. Man müßte eben 2 genau gleiche nebeneinander haben, dann wär's klar. Wenn man mal ne 3021 oder 3022 zu unseren (3011,3012) zusammengetragen bekäme, wärs einfach. :m

Nochmal nachgefragt, also die 3011 WG 5-25g 3m auf MeFo ? :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Genau die fischt er mit Boss Blinker 12 Gramm und Wobblern bis 15 Gramm. Mefoköder sind ja recht schlank und bauen recht wenig Widerstand auf. Das funzt prima.
Muss sagen mein Kumpel fischt sonst nur mit der Fliege, braucht die Spinne nur bei Wind. Fischt gerne nen bischen feiner.
Mach ich mittlerweile auch so bis 18 und 2o Gramm ist Obergrenze. 
Da hab ich ja mittlerweile die Dreamcombo für gefunden die das leichte und mittlere Fische optimal abdeckt. MC Salthya.
Das kann man aber nicht vergleichen. Trotzdem ist die Sportex ne tolle Rute.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: Shimano Catana Spinning 270MH 15- 40g WG
Rolle: Shimano Sedona 4000FB/Zebco Trophy 520FD
Schnur: Fireline 0,12- 0,17
Köder: Wobbler : kleine/mittlere Salmos, Rapalas, Manns,  Gufis bis 12cm und Spinner und Blinker

Die Rute ist relativ weich im ersten viertel so das für diese Rute grosse Köder mit 40 g oder Gufis mit 12cm nicht sehr gut durch den Rhein gezupft werden können. Wobei Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker  bis 40g sehr gut geworfen oder geführt werden können. Auf Barsch/Zander nehme ich die Zebco und auf Hecht/Zander die Shimano. Die Zebco muss ich ausmustern. Nicht weil sie den Zielfisch nicht aushalten würde aber die Rolle macht einfach keinen Spass. Läuft ordentlich aber ich glaube eine Shimano mit 2 Kugellagern würde mehr spass machen. Aber bevor ich mir eine neue Rolle zulege gibt es erst eine Jerk-Combo.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Silstar TraverseX (20 Gramm WG), Quantum EnergyMetal (alte Serie).
Geile, im Wurf relativ straffe Rute mit im Drill vollparabolischerAktion (mit viel Reserve).
Größte Fisch mit dieser Kombo ein Pollack von knapp 1 Meter beim Mefoblinkern, sowie ein Waller mit 36 Pfund beim Barschblinkern.


----------



## NorbertF (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Oh da hab ich mehrere...eine Penn Millenium Spin 2,7 Meter,
eine YAD Colorado 2,7 Meter (beide recht günstig aber in Ordnung), dazu eine Spro Red Arc 200er Grösse mit 12er Fireline Crystal.
Neu dazu kommt jetzt eine Harrison VHF 2,7 Meter 5-30 Gramm.


----------



## The Ghost (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Für diesen Bereich stehen bei mir zwei Combos im Keller:
Combo 1:
Rute: Balzer MX-5 Spin 40 in 2,70 m
Rolle: Shimano Exage 2500 / DAM Quick SEL 130
Schnur: jeweils 0,16 CoraStrong

Combo 2:
Rute: Jenzi Chevallier Spin II (bis 35 g) in 2,40 m
Rolle: Shimano Exage 2500 / DAM Quick SEL 130
Schnur: 0,23 Mono

Combo 1 hab ich überwiegen im Einsatz wenn ich versuche einen Hecht dran zu bekommen. Combo 2 in erster Linie auf Forellen.


mfg The Ghost #h


----------



## bazawe (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: Berkley Skeletor 3m Wg -32 g
Rolle: Daiwa Team TDR4 2508,  Shimano Stradic 3000 FE

Köder: auf Zander Gufis bis 10cm, auf Seeforelle 12g Mozzi, Toby und Spöket bis 18g und Snaps mit 21g.

Schnur: zum gufieren auf Zander 12er Spiderwire und zum Forellenfischen die 22er Stren Extra Strength. Zum fischen auf Seeforelle kommt die 3000 Stradic, wegen der höheren Übersetzung, zum Einsatz.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## tommig (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Sehr gutes Thema, da werde ich doch gleich mal mein Lieglingszeug mit reinsetzen  
Shimano Speedmaster 300 MH 
Shimano Diaflash EX 270 MH
Spro Red Arc 10400
Shimano Nexave 2500 FA
Power Pro 0,12mm

Beide Ruten machen mir richtig viel Spass :q 
Fische vorzugsweise GuFi`s bis 12cm an Köpfen bis 14 Gramm, es geht aber auch schwerer #6 
Das für mich schönste ist aber, das ich an meinen Gewässern wo jeden Tag was anderes gut geht, Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler und Gummizeugs vernünftig führen kann und der Kontakt zum Köder optimal ist.Bisse, selbst feine, spürt man bis in den kleinen Finger  
Die Speedmaster nehme ich hauptsächlich zum Faulenzen :q und das funzt sehr gut.
Petri Heil


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Sportex Carat Spin 2 in 275cm. 
Rollen dafür: 
Abu Garcia Cardinal 704,
Mitchell 300x (die "alte" mit den praktischen Spool Concept Spulen)


----------



## KHof (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Hallo!


Und hier:

Ruten:
Dynakev LR
2X Kev Spin 3 3,00 m, nicht von der Stange
Pacific Bay 1086
Harrison VHF 15-45 Gramm

Rollen:
Caldia 3000
Capricorn 2500

Klaus


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

:m Hey Klaus seit wann hast du die Dynakev?:m 

Ich fische die Kevspin DL3 in 3,00m mit 35g WG
mit einer TP4000FB oder einer 4000 Stradic.

Uli


----------



## profifischer (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Hallo
Meine Mittlere Kombo:
Rute: Illex Ashura Seabass 2,70m und 10-30g Wg
Rolle: 2500er Daiwa Exceller (amerikanisches Modell)
Schnur: 0,15er Power Pro in Rot.
Köder: Dropshots in der Strömung, Gufis von 5-10cm, Spinner Gr3, 79er Squirrels bis Arnauds, Softjerks, Wacky Rig
mfg Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hey Klaus seit wann hast du die Dynakev?


seid ich sie nicht mehr hab.


----------



## ceram (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rolle : Ryobi Excia 4000
Rute: Penn Millenium Spin 2,70m (30-60g  WG) 
Schnur: 0,16 er Corazoom
Zielfisch: Hecht, Zander, Großbarsch

Bemerkungen:
Rute von der Aktion sehr gut zum Gufiangeln; sehr zufrieden. Verarbeitung nicht so toll. Endkappe abgegangen; Kork nicht einwandfrei; Steckverbindung unsauber.

Schnur - relativ zufrieden.

Rolle: sehr zufrieden

petri Markus


----------



## KHof (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> :m Hey Klaus seit wann hast du die Dynakev?:m
> 
> 
> Uli


 
Hallo Uli!

Ich war letztes Jahr im Frühjahr mit Detlef Bauteile einkaufen und da hatte der Händler die Rute günstig rumliegen. Da haben wir eine mitgenommen und später geschaut wer die dann fischt.

Klaus


----------



## Living Dead (20. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: P&M specialist casting

Rolle: Abu Revo, bald Alphas ; )

Schnur: 0,15er Power Pro oder Nitlon Bait


----------



## Promachos (21. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Also, dann schreib ich mal:

Quantum Crypton Manie, 270 cm, WG 40-70 Gr, RedArc 10200 mit 0,14 SpiderWire
die benutze ich vorwiegend zum Angeln mit Gufis  (meist 8-10 cm, selten mal 13 cm; Bleikopf 10-14 Gr)

Quantum Crypton Zander by Jörg Strehlow, 285 cm, WG bis 65 Gr, Balzer Macina 2000 mit 0,14 Fire Line
mein "Allrounder", vorwiegend für Wobbler von 8-12 cm und größere Spinner/Blinker

Sportex Topax Spin, 300 cm, WG 10-30 Gr, Abu Cardinal 62 mit 0,14 Power Pro
meine älteste, für normale Gufis und Wobbler leider zu weich, aber DIE Rute für leichtere Spinner und Blinker; wurde schon mit 2 Knapp-1-Meter-Hechten (95 und 97 cm) fertig, aber da war sie schon ziemlich am Anschlag
Wird heuer meine Rapfenrute (mit Spöket 18 Gr)

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Marc38120 (21. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: Abu Conolon Pro 275cm 0-38 Wg
Rolle: Spro Melissa 2000 
Schnur: 0,12er Fireline
Köder: Spinner, Blinker, Gummifische bis 10cm


----------



## Steffen90 (21. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

rute: spro luxxus spin wg 20-45g länge 2,7m (grade gewonnen für 1,50€ doch ne super rute )
rolle: abu cardinal 804
schnur: 12er-14er geflecht
köder: spinner, wobbler, blinker und kleine gufis


----------



## marlin2304 (22. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Meine Ruten sind:
Shimano Diaflash -50g, 2,7m
Berkley LIghtning Rod Mvp 15-35g, 2,7m
Berkley Lightning Rod Mvp 15-55g, 3m
Berkley Fireflex 15-55g, 3m
Berkley Safari 10-30g, 2,7m

Meine Rollen sind alle von Abu und Shimano.

Schnüre habe ich jahrelang die Berkley-Geflochtene Gefischt.
Suche aber eine neue Geflochtene und bin am Probefischen(Stren, Power Pro, Tuf Line, Spiderwire).

Gruß Marlin


----------



## Dirk170478 (25. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Ruten

Sportex Carat Zander in 2,75m und 40g Wg
Balzer Magna Zander in 3m und 45g Wg

Rollen

Spro Melissa 2500
Flueger Medalist 2500

Schnur

auf beiden Rollen befindet sich 0,15er Power Pro

diese Kombo's fischen wir am Liebsten, da sich ein echt breites Spektrum an Ködern damit anbieten läßt!
Vom 4er Kopyto über 3er Meppse und 22g Blinkern bis hin zu 12-15cm Wobbels... Und auf diese Köderpalette stehen bei uns die Fische!!!
Vor allem aber ist es toll mit der Rute/Rolle Kombi zu angeln, weil man schön ermüdungsfrei, den ganzen Tag werfen kann!:q#6

Greez Dirk


----------



## karpfenkuno (26. April 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Hallo zusammen,

meine mittelschweren combos sind:

Ruten (für Stationärrollen): Sportex Kev Spin, 3,00m, 5-35g, House of Brunner, 2,70m, 10-50g, Hardy Seatrout, 3,00m, 10-28g, Greys Missionary, 2,70m, 10-45g (4-teilige Reiserute für fast alle Gelegenheiten). Dazu wartet im Keller noch ein Harrison VHF Blank (3,00m, 15-45g) darauf, dass eine Rute daraus wird.

Rute (für Multirolle): Rainshadow RX7, 2,40m, 8-35g

Rollen: Shimano Twin Power 2500 XTR, Shimao Sephia 2500
Daiwa Alpha 103F (Multi)

Schnur: Stren SuperBraid 0,12, Fireline 0,17, Stroft GTM 0,22 oder 0,28

schöne gruesse
karpfenkuno


----------



## Ascanius (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr von der Combo hier haltet:

Rute: Balzer Carbo ACEPRO Spin 45 (WG: 15-45g Länge: 3m)
Rolle: Balzer ACE430 FD


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> und die MX-Serie soll ja angeblich ganz gut sein. Aber ich lass mich auf die Balzerei halt nicht mehr ein...#d


Viele Ruten von Balzer sind wirklich gut (die Blanks und die Ringeinlagen), vor allem für günstig Geld zu erstehen (bei ein bischen suchen) und dafür bieten sie einen klasse Gegenwert. 

Von den Rollen aber lieber die Finger lassen, das sind meist alles LowCost- und Experimentalprodukte, wo man mit Unausgereiftheit fest rechnen kann. Wenn schon günstig, dann lieber DAM oder Sänger, die passen da noch ein Tickchen mehr auf, muß aber auch nicht sein.

Zu Spinnrollen hatte ich aber auch schon mal ein paar mal geschrieben: Im günstig Bereich gibt es einige herausragend gute Sachen, angefangen mit den Shimano P3-Rollen bis Exage, Spro Passion und Ryobi Ecusima bis zu den günstigsten Metall-BlueArcs, da bekommt man echten Gegenwert für sein Geld, ab 20 bis 55 EUR ist für jeden was dabei und man kann sich damit nicht bekaufen.


----------



## fantazia (18. September 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute:Shimano Speedmaster Spinning.
Länge:300cm.
Wurfgewicht:20-50gramm.

Rolle:Shimano Stradic 4000FB.


http://img338.*ih.us/img338/5166/imgp0442ss5.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



fantazia schrieb:


> Rute:Shimano Speedmaster Spinning .
> Länge:300cm.
> Wurfgewicht:20-50gramm.


Und, ist sie Dir straff genug?


----------



## fantazia (18. September 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und, ist sie Dir straff genug?


jo is genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.
die köder die ich fische passen auf jeden fall gut zur rute.
auch die anschläge kommen gut durch.
is auf jeden fall ne feine rute.
nur der rollenhalter kommt mir ziemlich unstabil vor#c.
trau mich garnich den richtig zuzudrehen.
und dann löst sich der ab und zu mal.is aber nich wirklich störend.
aber nen anderen rollenhalter würde ich besser finden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



fantazia schrieb:


> jo is genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.
> die köder die ich fische passen auf jeden fall gut zur rute.


Das ist doch positiv, insofern hat sich Deine Investition ja gelohnt! 



> nur der rollenhalter kommt mir ziemlich unstabil vor#c.
> trau mich garnich den richtig zuzudrehen.


Das ist nicht so tragisch, sofern Dir der Blank und die Rute ansonsten richtig gefällt. Irgendwann eines fernen Tages faßt Du Dir ein Herz, haust den Krempel runter, besorgst Dir einen schönen Fuji-Rollenhalter (oder was immer), nette Stange Kork, Pattex-Kleber+PonalExpress, Wickelgarn + Lack, ein Abrechmesser und eine PUK-Metallsäge und machst was richtiges drauf. Wird dadurch nochmal richtig besser! :m


----------



## Dorschi (21. September 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Ich fische für solche Zwecke meine Lesat 3,00 50 g Wg und eine 3000er Stella fb mit 15 lbs Power Pro!
Für mich das Optimum, aber es gibt bestimmt andere Meinungen.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (21. September 2007)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

ich hab auch immer nur sagenhaftes über stella gehört, aber letztens hatte ich mal die neue beim dealer in der hand und ich und der verkäufer (der wirklich ahnung hat, er is illex teamangler) waren uns einig, das die stella uns ein bisschen zu lahm war. das is bestimmt eine geschmackssache.


----------



## Shez (5. April 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Hi,

ich habe zunächst einmal die Speedmaster 15 -40 g gefischt. Der Blank gefällt mir nur irgendwie mag ich den Rutengriff überhaupt nicht . Ist mir etwas zu klobig und auch zu lang. 
Habe mir dann eine "Barschrute" Skeletor 4-24g gekauft und wollte vorwiegend sehr kleine gummis führen. Nutze diese nun allerdings auch für Gummis bis 12 cm und 15 g wurfgewicht. Der Rutengriff sagt mir vielmehr zu als bei der Shimano. Kurtz, guter Kontakt zum Blank. Der Blank selbst ist in Ordnung, aber halt nicht so gut wie der der Speedmaster Bl.

Gibt es nicht eine Speedmaster mit einem anderen Griff ? Ähnlich der Skeletor ? Umbau ? 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Adlerfan (17. April 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

meine combo besteht aus einer 2,70m jana meisel von spro mit 20-40gr und einer exage 2500fa....


----------



## Franky (17. April 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Moin... Absolute Lieblingscombo in dieser "Gewichtsklasse":
Cormoran Black Star CM (von 1997 / komplett Restauriert 2002) in 2,70 m mit 10 - 40 g WG und Daiwa Regal Z 2500 (seit 2000) o. Shimano Technium 2500. Damit lassen sich Spinner bis Gr. 4, Blinker bis 25 g und Wobbler bis ca 8 cm (je nach Laufeigenschaft) sowie Twister/Gufis mit 14 g Köpfen sauber führen. Größte Fische: Hecht 85 cm (ca. 4,2 kg), Zander 70 cm (ca. 3,8 kg), Barsch 40 cm, Dorsch 70 cm, div. Makrelen, Köhler und Pollack bis 60 cm. Das Ding hat schon so einiges mitgemacht und geht in den Ruhestand. Der Nachfolger steht schon im Keller: Black Star CM, 2,70 m, 20 - 45 g... 

Die Quantum Worldchampion Seaspin in Verbindung mit einer Red Arc 10400 mutiert allerdings auch schon zur "Kultcombo" für die Long-Distance-Blinkerei...


----------



## schrauber78 (17. April 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: Rozemeijer Qualifier Spin Medium Wg. 20-40g Länge 2,70m
Rolle: Shimano Technium 2500FB
Schnur: Stroft GTP Typ 8kg


----------



## esox82 (17. April 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: Berkley Skeletor 2,7m 15-40gr WG
Rolle: SPRO Red Arc 10300
Schnur: 24er SpiderWire Super Mono XXX


----------



## Veit (17. April 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Hab mir auch eine schicke Kombo fürs Wobbeln gegönnt! 
Rute: Prologic Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40 m 15-40 g WG
Rolle: Shimano Technium FB 3000
Schnur: 0,14er Spiderwire Ultracast
Köder: Wobbler 6 - 12 cm

Freu mich schon auf die ersten Einsätze. Zielfische sind Döbel, Rapfen, Zander und Schniepelhechte. Allerdings ist es auch mein festes Ziel mit der Combo einen Wels Ü 1 m zu landen!!!


----------



## Veit (18. April 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

@ TollerHecht: Stimmt ist ein ziemlich harter Knüppel, aber eigentlich isses gerade das was mir an der Rute so gefällt. Ich finde sie für mich persönlich einen sehr guten Kompromiss, weil ichs immer ein paar Mal im Jahr mit guten Welsen zu tun bekomme, die stets auf kleine Wobbler beißen, die eigentlich für Döbel gedacht sind (letztes Jahr 3 Stück um 1,50 m).
Mit ner weichen Barschrute würden die Döbel ohne Frage mehr Drillspass bereiten, aber für die Welsdrills würde ich mit sowas ziemlich schwarz sehen.


----------



## Bobster (10. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Hallo !
...'würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich etwas Entscheidungshilfe von Euch bekommen könnte.

Zum Spinnfischen um die +, eher - 20 Gramm Grenze, habe ich mich schon mehr oder weniger für die...
*SP120300 KevSP dl 3053 3,00 m = 10 ft 2 -*
*- 35 g WG -161 cm -225 g *
entschieden. 
Uferangler, ich brauch mind. 3.00 Meter !!
Einmal Schalk.....äh Sportex, immer Sportex |kopfkrat
Dazu die Auskunft eines bekannten Versandhandels auf die Frage ob ich auch noch Köder um die 10 Gramm mit dieser Rute werfen kann:
10 g. sind kein Problem und können mit der Rute einwandfrei geworfen werden. Für das Idealgewicht besagt die Regel, ca. 20 % unterhalb der Maximalangabe, bringt die Rute die optimalsten Eigenschaften beim Wurf. Das wären hier 28 g. 
Also gut, könnte ich mit leben.

Nun aber zur Rolle. Bevorzugen würde ich eine Ganzmetallrolle. 
Rute : 225g
Rolle: Penn Slammer 260 ? 340g
Ryobi Zauber 4000 ? 315g 
(Red Arc entfällt, da ich die Zauber "schöner" finde)

oder könntet Ihr mir noch etwas anderes empfehlen ?

Danke für die Entscheidungshilfe |wavey:

Bobster


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Meine M-Kombo:
Rute: CMW Spin System III 2,60m 6-50g WG real
Rolle: Shimano Twin Power 2500 (2005er Japanmodell)
Schnur: Ron Thompson DynaCable 8Kg
Vorfach: 0.285er Riverge Grand Max FC
Köder: Alles!  Aber hauptsächlich Gummi.

Zielfische sind Dickbarsch und Zander, sowie Pollack, Dorsch und Köhler (Küstenangeln in Norge). Und vielleicht auch irgendwann mal Seebarsch.


----------



## Bobster (10. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

...welchen Vorteil, oder für welche Situation soll denn 
das Zwei-Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhub-System sein bei der 2500 Twin Power ?

Handelt es sich um eine Ganzmetall Rolle ?

Danke

Bobster


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



Bobster schrieb:


> *SP120300 KevSP dl 3053 3,00 m = 10 ft 2 -*
> *- 35 g WG -161 cm -225 g *
> entschieden.


Endlich mal einer, der sich eine neue Sportex kaufen will! |wavey:
Würde mich (und nicht nur mich) interessieren, wie die sich von den alten Kev3 (3053) unterscheiden. Schade, das so weit weg. 
Das ist der Klassiker schlechthin, ein All-Time-Top Rütchen für den M-Bereich. von 8-38g geht alles mit den alten Blanks top, falls Dir das bei der Entscheidung hilft. 
Mit der extremen Robustheit, besonders auch gegen Blinker+GuFi-Beschuss :g, und dabei einer immer noch sehr spritzigen Kohlefaser ist die auch prinzipiell nicht so einfach zu toppen, relativ viel zu teuer in der alten diagonal gewebten Ausführung.

Und die Penn Slammer sieht im Einsatz als feine Spinnrolle neben der Ryobi Zauber etwas alt aus. In jedem Falle aber beides was durables.


----------



## bazawe (11. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Update 2008:

Für Gufis
Rute: Skeletor 2,70m WG - 40 g
Rolle: Daiwa TDR4 2508
Schnur: Spiderwire Stealth 12 er

Für Wobbler und Softjerks
Rute: Jackson Twitch n´Trick  2,15 m WG 9-38 g
Rolle: Daiwa InfinityQ 2000
Schnur: Spiderwire Stealth 12 er

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Bobster (11. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

....die Sportex ist gebucht...

Nur bei dem Röllchen bin ich mir noch nicht so im klaren.

@ WickedWalleye - Shimano Twin Power 2500 - feines Röllchen !
@ bazawe - Daiwa InfinityQ 2000 - Traumhaft
Penn Slammer 260 - Weggefährte
Ryobi Zauber - nicht schlecht als Ganzmetallrolle

Tja, wenn keiner weitere Vorschläge hat, werde ich mich dann wohl entscheiden |kopfkrat

Gerne werde ich dann mal einen kurzen Bericht verfassen
über die Wurfeigenschafften der Sportex - falls Interesse besteht.

Bobster


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Gerne werde ich dann mal einen kurzen Bericht verfassen
> über die Wurfeigenschafften der Sportex - falls Interesse besteht.


Die Wurfeigenschaften werden eh weniger das Problem sein, einmal weil die traditionell gut waren, und andererseits auch weichere Billigruten von Balzer, DAM, Cormoran, Skorpion, Byron usw. keine Wurfprobleme hatten und haben, was Wurfweite betrifft. Ein gerne unbeachteter Aspekt ist das Nachfedern und Rumschlackern *nach* dem Wurf, was erheblich die Arme belastet. Darin war die alte Kev3 sehr positiv.
Interessant ist die Führung und die Härte, kann man damit z.B. einigermaßen GuFis führen, dickere Wobbler usw. ; Ist evtl. für vieles zu weich?
Das wäre interessant als Praxistest! |wavey:


----------



## Bobster (11. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

...ich denke, nächstes Wochenende ist die Kombo
mit mir im "Dienst" :q

...werde dann ein paar Zeilen darüber schreiben.

Bobster


----------



## Bobster (19. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

...so, meine neue Kombo zum mittlern Spinnen ist im laufe der Woche eingetrudelt.


Sportex KevSP dl 3053 3,00 m = 10 ft 2 
35 g WG -161 cm -225 g

Ryobi Zauber 3000
..sehr erfreulich 2 Ganzmetall Spulen dabei...

Stroft Typ 4 (8Kg/grün)

Natürlich werde ich damit am Samstag erst mal mein
Hausgewässer besuchen................

Bobster


----------



## Bobster (21. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Nach zwei Tagen, mit intensiven testen der Kombo, kann ich nur eins sagen :   Spitze
Die 3000 Zauber ist mit den 2 Ersatzspulen ein wirkliches 
Schmuckstück, vom Preis - Leistungsverhälniss ganz zu schweigen. Sie passt sich mit Ihrem Gewicht von knapp
300g nach meiner Meinung sehr schön an die 225g Kev Spin
und ist mit Schnur Bespulung nur einen "ticken" kopflastig.
Das aber erst ab "Korkende" !
Zur Kev Spin kann ich eigentlich nur eins sagen: Klasse !
Sehr leicht, hervorragend verarbeitet und schneller als
Nachbars Katze |supergri
Interessanterweise ist die Länge 3.05 Meter !
Das Handteil ist mir persönlich genau diese 5cm zu lang.
Meine Kev Pike in 3.00 liegt mir eine Idee besser am Unterarm bzw. schließt mit der Länge meines Unterarms genau ab.
Das angegebene WG von -38g konnte ich nicht ganz testen,
mir ging es eher darum Köder (Wobbler) von 8-20g gezielt
zu werfen. Ein Wobbler von 8g bring die Kev Spin gezielt auf Weite. Bei 20g Wobblern entfaltete die Rute Ihre ganze
Schnelligkeit und Kraft. Mehr an WG hatte ich nicht dabei.
Nächste Woche werden dann die Rapalas,etc., ab 25g getestet.
Über das legendäre "HT Crosswinding", welches bei meinen übrigen Sportex Ruten, vornehmlich der Carat Spin Serie und der Carat Spezial angewand wurde, weist diese Modell nicht auf. Damit fehlen mir auch die Vergleichsmöglichketen zu den von Angeldet erwähten "älteren" Modellen der Kev Serie.
Der Rute würde ich eine Semiparabolische Aktion zu schreiben, welches Sie nach meiner Meinung für eine "GufierungsRute" nicht Ideal erscheinen lässt.
'werde ich aber noch testen.
Ein "schlackern oder wabbeln", wie bei meinen Carat Spin Ruten, habe ich nicht festgestellt. Sehr wohl jedoch ein
"einmaliges nachfedern" bei den 20g Wobblern.
Was mich aber auch nicht nach 200 Würfen im geringsten störte. Die Köderführung ist zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.
Man spürt jedes "rollen" und "schlagen" des Köders im Blank
und jede "Feindberührung" spürt man sofort im Handteil.
Was ich sehr interessant fand ist, die Rute ist sofort da !
Diese Übertragung vom Biss am anderen Ende der Schnur
bis in den Griffteil findet nach meiner Meinung Explosions mäßig und ohne Verzögerung statt, man kann sofort den Anschlag setzen.

Diese Kombo von der Stange für den Bereich
"mittlerer Spinner" kann ich wirklich jedem empfehlen. #6

Bobster


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: Spro Cover Shot, WG 30- 60 gr, 270m
Rolle: Pezon & Michel Specialist FV
Schnur: 0,12er Geflecht Power Pro
oder für den Winter: 0,25er Mono, klar!

Tolle Allround Combo zum Fischen auf Barsche, Döbel, Rapfen und Zander, bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Rolle: Pezon & Michel Specialist FV


Klasse Sache, die Rolle kommt mir schon irgendwie ziemlich bekannt vor (ala Ecusima)! :m
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalog/images/SPE FV 300.jpg 
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalog/images/DESSUS SPEC.jpg
Ein bischen mehr Fireblood-Optik ... :q


----------



## arno (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Moin.
Man sieht ja vor lauter Wald keine Bäume mehr.
Ich war gestern beim Händler und hab mich mal bei den Spinnruten umgeschaut.
Nun ja, teils tolle Blanks, aber dann die Verarbeitung oder auch das was man nicht verarbeitet hat!
Doppelstegringe an der Spinnrute sind , so wie ich fest gestellt habe, nur an den schweren Spinruten zu finden.
Wenn ich also so eine Rute mit einfachen Rutenringen in die Angeltasche packe, dann kann es schon mal vorkommen, das sich die Ringe, bzw.  die Stege etwas verbiegen.
Das habe ich auch bei meinen Sänger Feederruten mit zu kämpfen, obwohl die ansonsten echt Super sind!
Zudem habe ich festgestellt, das es , zumindest bei meinem Händler wenig Ruten gibt die eine reine Spitzenaktion haben.
Und dann kommen immer so blöde Sprüche beim Händler wie :
Heb mal an die Rute , ich halte mal die Sitze fest, die kann richtig was ab!
Ist ja nicht der erste Händler der mir mit solchen Blödsinn kommt, aber es nervt!
Den Spaß kann man eigentlich mit jeder Rute machen!
Also , zusammen gefaßt brauche ich also eine Rute mit :
Spitzenaktion
Mit Doppelstegringen
Für Zander und Hecht
wobei ,wenn auch mal nen großer Hecht beißen sollte, die Rute nicht gleich schreit.
Ich habe eine Balzer Spezial soundso WG 20- 45 die gut 10 Jahre alt ist, für Gummis finde ich die etwas zu weich.
Aber Hecht bis 80 cm meistert die sehr gut.
Aber bei Gummifischen 10cm  mit 10 gr. Köpfen hat man kein Gefühl mehr.
Was würdet ihr also empfehlen?
Sagen wir mal bis 80 Euro!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Schau Dir mal die Balzer Edition Magic an, bei Gerlinger in dem Preisbereich ~80, die haben i.d.R. mindestens eine B-Aktion. 
Einziger Nachteil: Die Griffzudrehkonstruktion=Rollenhalter ist ala Shimano, das Griffmaterial ala China wie fast überall in dem Preisbereich inzwischen, das ist der Nachteil.
Sowas kann man sich nach ein paar Jahren aber nochmal gut überholen lassen, das geht immerhin immer ohne spezielle Teile. Was Du da an fixen+belastbaren Blank mit stabilen Zweibeinringen mit guter glatter Einlage bekommst, ist kaum zu überbieten bei den Ausverkaufpreisen. Auswahl -45 oder -70g. 
Oder die Edition Natural IM10 im Hauptkatalog.
Zu regulären Preisen bekommst Du in dem Range sonst nicht viel gescheites, das wären ziemlich faule Kompromisse. Der ganze Berkley u.ä. Krams wird Dir von den Ringen nicht zusagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



arno schrieb:


> Und dann kommen immer so blöde Sprüche beim Händler wie :
> Heb mal an die Rute , ich halte mal die Sitze fest, die kann richtig was ab!
> Ist ja nicht der erste Händler der mir mit solchen Blödsinn kommt, aber es nervt!
> Den Spaß kann man eigentlich mit jeder Rute machen!


Mal dazu anbei: Was passiert eigentlich, wenn die Rute wirklich dabei bricht, lassen die das dann nach?  |kopfkrat
Du brauchst ja eigentlich nur schnell das Handteil gegen den Restblank nach oben hebeln, gegen die übersteigerte Bewegung beider Hände. :q


----------



## arno (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mal dazu anbei: Was passiert eigentlich, wenn die Rute wirklich dabei bricht, lassen die das dann nach?  |kopfkrat
> Du brauchst ja eigentlich nur schnell das Handteil gegen den Restblank nach oben hebeln, gegen die übersteigerte Bewegung beider Hände. :q


Hehe, sollte man mal machen!#6


----------



## arno (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Balzer Edition Magic an, bei Gerlinger in dem Preisbereich ~80, die haben i.d.R. mindestens eine B-Aktion.
> Einziger Nachteil: Die Griffzudrehkonstruktion=Rollenhalter ist ala Shimano, das Griffmaterial ala China wie fast überall in dem Preisbereich inzwischen, das ist der Nachteil.
> Sowas kann man sich nach ein paar Jahren aber nochmal gut überholen lassen, das geht immerhin immer ohne spezielle Teile. Was Du da an fixen+belastbaren Blank mit stabilen Zweibeinringen mit guter glatter Einlage bekommst, ist kaum zu überbieten bei den Ausverkaufpreisen. Auswahl -45 oder -70g.
> Oder die Edition Natural IM10 im Hauptkatalog.
> Zu regulären Preisen bekommst Du in dem Range sonst nicht viel gescheites, das wären ziemlich faule Kompromisse. Der ganze Berkley u.ä. Krams wird Dir von den Ringen nicht zusagen.



Balzer, geh mich wech damit!
Was die in ihrem Sortiment für Günstigteile haben ist nur Schrott in meinen Augen, das gleiche gilt für Cormoran!
Irgendeiner(Du?) hat eh schon geschrieben, dann lieber Sänger!

Aber es muß doch irgendwo so eine Rute zu finden sein!
Meine alte Balzer, als dort noch gute Ware gebaut wurde, hat das doch auch und die hat nur 60 DM gekostet und hat auch Doppelstegringe!
Und ne richtig tolle Rollenhalterung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Kann ich auch gut verstehen, wenn man nicht selber nacharbeiten kann/will.
Das ist unter Materialpreisgesichtspunkten an sich nur ein 10er.

Es ist erstaunlich, wie wenig gute solide Ruten gebaut werden, die einigermaßen gute Blanks haben und mit soliden Komponenten aufgebaut sind, und dabei eben nicht so teuer (<<100 EUR EVP).
Das meiste Zeugs Made in China ist so:


----------



## arno (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Leider, aber Chinaschrott ist ja in!
Was kostet denn eine Rute, wie ich sie mir vorstelle?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Mal eine Variante, die heißt günstiger Selbstbau bzw. aufbauen lassen bei jemandem, der das kann, oder sogar so ein Aufbauhobby hat. Das dauert dann etwas, dabei wird das Resultat aber bezüglich Erfüllung der eigenen speziellen Vorstellungen und Anforderungen schon gut ausfallen.

Mal so etwas bezüglich der möglichen Preise, was am unteren Günstigende des Aufbaus geht: 10cm guter Kork kosten ca. 5 EUR, 40cm Griff demzufolge 20 EUR.
Ein Rollenhalter kostet ab 2,90 EUR bei CMW, immer noch weiter besser als was sonst so verbaut wird, ein Fuji fast überall DPS 6,90. Ein Satz Fuji-Hardloy Ringe kostet 6,95 EUR bei CMW, und für ca. 20 EUR bekommst Du auf jeden Fall einen Tackel24 Slim SIC. Alles Sachen, die vielfach verwendet werden und wurden. Blanks gehen ab 50 EUR los. Rechne das mal zusammen - man ist erstaunt! |bigeyes  
Für meine günstigste Selfmade habe ich sogar gerade nur 25 EUR ausgegeben, 10 EUR Blank günstig erstanden, und skeletierter Minimalaufbau allerdings, aber 2-Bein Fuji-Hardloy und anständiger Rollenhalter.  Und: qualitativ immer noch über den Stangenruten, da kommt kein Shimano-zeugs etc. richtig mit.

Worauf ich mit den Beispielen hinaus will: Wenn Du was wirklich solides willst, dann mach es selber oder lass es selbst machen. Vlt. kann Dir Georg alias Fischmanschorsch einen Tip zu jemand aus Deiner Nähe geben, das ist am besten, live mal ausdiskutieren und sich zeigen lassen, wie das gehen kann. Du kannst Dich auch bei Karl Bartsch zum Rutenbaukurs anmelden, das dort sicher lernen und Deine Wunschrute selber zusammendrehen, der ist die Nr.1 was das betrifft, Du zahlst nur Materialkosten. 

Auf jeden Fall ein Weg, wo es sich lohnt drüber nachzudenken, wenn Du mit den Angeboten, der Qualität und Preisgestaltung momentan unzufrieden bist.

Aus dem vollen Schöpfende Profis verlangen aber schnell 400 - 500 EUR für eine individuelle gebaute, ab 300 geht da los.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Der Standardweg:

Du willst eine Spinnrute haben (welche Länge eigentlich 9ft oder 10ft?), recht universell, aber mit guter GuFi-Eignung (oder nur GuFi?), Blank mit eindeutiger Spitzenaktion (A/B) WG Bereich M oder MH mit ca. 15-45g (real), Zielfische Zander und Hecht, stabile 2-Beinringe mit guten Einlagen, stabiler Rollenhalter, stabiler Griffaufbau ohne Chinabröselkork+Schaum (Kork o. Duplon o. beides?), was solide und haltbar gebautes, richtig? :m 
Einbeinringe lassen sich auch schneller anbinden als 2-Beinringe, das stärkere Verwenden fällt auf, hat z.Z. bei leichten Ruten nun auch Vorteile.

Damit fällt aber nun das meiste billig zusammengeschusterte und Asia-Zeugs einfach flach. 

Aber mal schauen, alle mitsuchen |supergri #h,
immerhin liegt das auch wieder sehr dicht an der magischen Universalrute für alles, die jeder Einsteiger als Eierlegende-Wollmichsau sucht.

Vom Aufbau her fällt mir da noch die Daiwa Infinity Spinnrute ein, da gibts auch 2-Beinberingung bei den strafferen, sehr schöner Korkaufbau, und Preise bei 170 EUR, hatte ich schon ein paar begrabbelt. Da stellt sich nur die Frage nach der Blankrobustheit (Daiwa-Maserati, Serienstreuung), was bei einem guten Daiwa-Händler in der Nähe, Kauf vor Ort und dem guten Daiwa-Service + Vergatterung des Händlers eigentlich kein Problem sein sollte. Zu solchen Preisen verkaufen die meist nicht viel ...
Sowas z.B. http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ityQSpinn270m300m&cName=Spinnruten-Steckruten
würde ich aber wie gesagt lieber direkt kaufen, die mit dem Aufdruck -60g kommt auch in Frage, mit einigen günstigen Angebotsausdrucken dabei zur Preisverhandlung  Wobei mir der Service+Sofortumtausch deutlich am wichtigsten wäre.


----------



## arno (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Moin Klaus!
Also ich kontakte mal den Schorsch!
Den kenn ich ja recht gut.
Und wenn das nix wird, dann fummel ich mir das mal auseinander , was Du oben geschrieben hast!
Erstmal Danke für die Ernüchterung!


----------



## baeumle (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Servus,

mein M-Tackle,

Rute:  *Exori Tom Hawk Softbait Light 2,85m  20 -  40g*
Rolle:  *Ryobi Applause 3000 *
Schnur:  *15er TufLine XP gelb und grün*

gruß Jörg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: Illex Ashura Grey2 240M Mustang
Rolle: Shimano Stella 3000FD bald 4000FD
Schnur: Stroft GTP 6KG oder Power Pro 10/12lb


----------



## drehteufel (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Rute: Illex Ashura Grey2 240M Mustang
> Rolle: Shimano Stella 3000FD bald 4000FD
> Schnur: Stroft GTP 6KG oder Power Pro 10/12lb


 
Wieso jetzt die 4000er? Ist Dir die 3000er zu klein? Die hast Du doch erst ein paar Tage oder?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Ist echt zierlich, etwas Größer als eine 10200 Arc 

mfg Flo


----------



## drehteufel (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ist echt zierlich, etwas Größer als eine 10200 Arc
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Gibst Du sie zurück?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Gibst Du sie zurück?



Ja, wird morgen abgeholt#6


mfg Flo


----------



## greece68 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

So schaut meine Wunsch-Combo für die Saison 2009 aus:

Rute: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?language=en&pName=GAMAKATSUCHEETAH259m290m305m 

als 2,90MH

Rolle: http://s197117024.e-shop.info/shop/article_10425-025/Daiwa-R'Nessa-2500.html
oder die neue Twin Power 2500 FC
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...de_sid4c30e0a7d6f6f2626c7413cc7513d34a_x2.htm
oder aus Japan:
http://www.bass.jp/reel.php?c=reel&mode=detail&uid=4960652625791

Was denkt Ihr???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Andere Rolle und das passt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Wie sind denn die Gewichtsunterschiede, hast Du beide mal gewogen?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Hatte leider keine gelegenheit die Stella 3000FD auf eine passende Waage zu legen.
Aber von reinem Gefühl passt der angegebene Gewichtsunterschied vom Hersteller...

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Das wären dann:
Stella FD 3000  245g
Stella FD 4000 	295g
Also 50g Differenz, überraschend viel im Vergleich zu sonstigen 3/4 Paaren.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Diese Differenz von 50g soll aber auch die Stella 1000FD hin zur 2500FD aufweisen.

Nur die 2500FD hin zur 3000FD weisen eine kleinere Differenz auf. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

ich kann nur fuer die Stella FB Serie sprechen (gekauft in den USA, falls es einen Unterschied macht), da ist die 3000er definitiv ein 2500er Body mit einer 3000er Spule und von daher nur etwas schwerer als die reinrassige 2500er.

Ich dachte immer, dass die 2500er und 3000er sowie die 4000er und 5000er in der normalen Serie standardmaessig zusammenpassen; und dann gibt es die Spezialitaeten wie den 4000er Body mit einer 3000er Spule oder die flachen Spulen, die dann spezielle Buchstaben (zB S fuer *S*hallow) als kennzeichnung bekommen... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

In Deutschland: 1000FD, 2500FD, 3000FD (2500 Body, 3000 Spule, 4000 Kurbel), 4000

In Japan gibt es eben noch andere Zusammensetzungen. Die 3000 Spule würde eine Shallow Spool entsprechen, also geringere Schnurfassung für multifile Schnüre.

mfg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

"Früher" - wie sich das anhört ,
aber schon ein parar Jahre her ab ~2000,
waren die Shimano 3000er und 4000er Bodies gleich, zu Zeiten einer TP-F.
Da konnte man die Spule frei wechseln, was bei mir mit verschiedenen 3000/4000er Rollen aus diesem Zeitraum anstandslos funktioniert. Und dafür waren die gerade als Küstenspinnrollen sehr beliebt, damit war ja auch der Einzug und die optische Dicke ein wenig anpassbar.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Das haben die bei Shimano schoen verbockt und uns Kunden echt verwirrt.... mal so rum, dann wieder anders herum. Ich habe zuhause eine 4000er TP FA, auf die passt die 5000er Spule einwandfrei...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Die Stella FA sind auch noch kompitable wie es bei der SW aussieht keine Ahnung...aber das gehört ja nun mehr in den highend-theared...

mfg Flo


----------



## greece68 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Du meinst ne Stella wäre ne andere Rolle ;o) ....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Nein, es gibt auch günstigere Alternativen. Jedoch sollten das Gewicht der Rolle zu dem der extrem leichten Cheetha passen. Stella wäre wohl eine gute Sache, nur auch entsprechend teuer. Die Sephia ist auch sehr leicht als 2500er sicher keine schlechte Wahl.

mfg Flo


----------



## DRU (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Sicherlich spielt die Stella in einer besonderen Liga, ich wüsste aber nicht was gegen die Caldia Kix sprechen sollte,......habe sie zwar noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, aber sie scheint nicht so viel mit der Caldia von hier gemeinsam zu haben, wird also nochmal ne Ecke geiler sein:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Im selben Preisbereich wie die Caldia gibs eben noch die Biomaster 08


----------



## DRU (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Die 2500er Kix würde ca 264 Gr wiegen, das find ich in der Preisklasse schon recht ordentlich


----------



## greece68 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Ja, die Cheetah ist schon sehr leicht....(finde ich ideal zum Jiggen)!
Ich hab sie mal mit einer Airity 2508 in der Hand gehabt, war absolut ausgewogen (die gefällt mir aber nicht). 
Mit der Fireblood als 2500er leicht kopflastig und mit ner hiesigen Caldia 2500 und ner TP 2500 FC gerade so noch okay. Optisch gefiel mir die TP FC noch am besten....
Gäbe es die Infinity Q Zaion als 2500er wäre die Entscheidung gefallen; aber da macht Daiwa mir halt nen Strich durch die Rechnung - nur als 3000er???! Als wenn alle nur auf Hecht und Seeforellen etc. gehen!
Aus Japan habe ich bisher nur Baits bestellt....!? Bei einer Rolle bin ich etwas zögerlich, zudem ich die Preisunterscheide von Händler zu Händler auch irritierend finde (z.B. TP 08 als 2500er bei Fuyijamapeche z.Zt. €155,-(!!!), bei Bass €251,- und bei Plat €280,-(jemand ne Ahnung wieso der Lack auf manchen Fotos so deutlich glitzert; http://www.fujiyamapeche.com/product_info.php/cPath/27_162/products_id/638??) ????...und die vergleichbare Sustain aus USA bei  Basspro kostet $249,-??!!!)  
Und eigentlich soll es ne schwarze bzw. dunkelgraue, sprich edle Rolle zur schwarzen Cheetah sein...! Und nun???
Thanks a lot!! ;o)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Fuyijamapeche kannst du vergessen. Ansonsten kannst du da aber noch was am Preis rausholen. Einfach mal eine E-Mail schreiben.

Die TP klitzert so, wiel sie so kleine Klitzer-Partikel wie die Stella usw. im Lack hat je nach Licht sieht man die mal mehr und mal weniger. Würde eher zu Shimano tendieren.

mfg Flo


----------



## greece68 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Ah, okay, danke! Hab das auch schon gedacht, war mir aber nicht sicher! Und hälst Du die Sephia für deutlich besser, sprich ist der Preisaufschlag gerechtfertigt? Hier wird die Fireblood ja recht uneins betrachtet....wegen sehr hohem Preis für die Leistung! Welchen Japantacklehändler würdest Du denn empfehlen und wo liegt bei Fujiyamapeche das Problem?
Dank Dir ;o)
SG


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Schreibe dir ne PN....

Und lass die Diskussion mal im Highend-Spinnrollen-Theared weiterführen. Da gibs noch einige mehr die was dazu sagen können

mfg Flo


----------



## Master Hecht (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: Berkley Series One Skeletor 2.70 7-28g
Rolle: Shimano Exage 2500 FB
Köder: Kleine gufis bis 10 cm, 3er Spinner, Wobbler bis 9cm
Schnur: Fireline in schwarz (0,12er)

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Pete Pike (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Huhu #h Meine Kombi fürs leichtere Hecht-Spinnangeln (Habs lieber leichter)

Shimano Speed Master Spinning 2,70m Baujahr 08, 20-50 Gr WG
Stradic 3000 FE (Schon alt, immernoch TOP Lauf und will einfach nicht kaputt gehen)
0,17er Spiderwire UltraCast

WG ist aber eher weniger nach meinem (subjektiven) Empfinden. Bis 40 Gr isses angenehm.

Naja und bisher nie Probleme gehabt. Größter Hecht war 1,22


----------



## crazyracer22 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Hi meine Combo ist:

Speedmaster 2,40/ 2,70 MH ( bevorzuge aber bei mir am Fluß die 2,40m Länge ) Wg. 15/ 40g

Rolle: Daiwa RSI 2000

Schnur: Fireline 0,10mm

Mal sehen was sie mir dieses Jahr für schöne Forellen und Döbel bringt


----------



## Pete Pike (10. März 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Huhu #h Meine Kombi fürs leichtere Hecht-Spinnangeln (Habs lieber leichter)
> 
> Shimano Speed Master Spinning 2,70m Baujahr 08, 20-50 Gr WG
> Stradic 3000 FE (Schon alt, immernoch TOP Lauf und will einfach nicht kaputt gehen)
> ...


Die Rute ist jetzt gepaart mit ner 4000er Stradic FC und 15lb Power Pro.


----------



## bobbl (10. März 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

@ Pete Pike
Wie viel Power Pro hast du denn auf die Rolle gebracht?


----------



## Pete Pike (10. März 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Keine Ahnung, hab sie einfach vollgemacht


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (11. März 2009)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Meine Kombo:

Rute:
STS Evolution Mark IV Zander 
Länge: 3m
WG:     20-60g

Rolle:
Spro Red Arc 10300

Schnur:
1.  0,17 Fireline Chrystal
2.  0,14 Spiderwire Stealth Code Red


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (31. März 2010)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Hallo wollte mir bald eine neue Kombo zulegen.

Fische an einem kleinen Fluss (Nidda, meistens 20 Meter breit, meist langsame Strömung manchmal auf schnell, 1-2 Meter tief).
Hauptfische sind Döbel und Hechte. Die Döbel sind hier fast schon eine Plage und werden bis zu 60 cm. Die Hechte werden auch so höchstens 60-70 cm. 
Ich mag die Döbel jedoch.
Dazu kommen noch Bachforellen, kleinere Barsche und ganz vereinzelt auch Zander.

Rute wird sehr wahrscheinlich eine Pezon&Michel in 2,70 20-40 WG.
Rolle wird entweder eine: - Balzer Alegra 5300 100m-0,30 290 gramm.
                           oder  - Balzer Tactics FD 3300 100m-0,30 270 gramm.

Passen Rute und Rolle vom Gewicht her zusammen und kann man mit dem WG von 20-40 auch kleinere Köder werfen und führen, wie Wobbler ab 10g ?

Grüße


----------



## Bobster (31. März 2010)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Sehr schön dass mal wieder einer diesen wunderbaren Tröt
nach oben geholt hat. #6

M-Klasse = 10-40g WG

Natürlich wäre es von Vorteil zu wissen wie schwer die
P&M ist ?

An meiner 3.00 M Spinne mit einem _Rutengewicht _von 225g
fische ich eine _Rolle _von 305g !...und ich finde die Combo
genial ausgewogen 

Mit einem WG von 15-40g wirft meine Gute ideal im Bereich
von +-20g !

Einen 10g Wobbler/Spinner,Blinker etc. (keine GufiRute!!!)
an der Rute halte ich für problematisch #c und bedenke auch die Schnurstärke.
In diesem Bereich fische ich andere Ruten.

Ohne jetzt zu wissen wie schwer die P&M ist, würde ich sagen Deine Rollenwahl in Gramm ist O.K. !
Ich persönlich würde eher zur 290g Rolle tendieren.

Alles in allem würde ich Dir aber raten für den Bereich eine
Etage tiefer zu fischen und zwar im *L-Bereich !*
Ich denke das WG und die Köder-WG's liefern Dir hier
mehr Variationen und Auswahl.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (31. März 2010)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Die P&M ist 220 Gramm schwer. Schnur fische ich eine 0,12er Zoom7. Das Problem ist, dass die meisten Köder zwischen 15-30 Gramm schwer sind.

Eins tiefer wollte ich nicht unbedingt gehen, da ich noch eine Rute von 5-15 Gramm habe.


----------



## Bobster (31. März 2010)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

...dann hört sich das doch alles *mittig *an :m

...ob der 10grammer dann aber noch Spaß macht #c

Ich denke aber bis zum anderen Ufer 
kommste auch mit dem 

Es ist halt alles rein theoretisch.
Ein 10 g "ZipBait" fliegt sicherlich besser als ein BalsaholzRapala ohne sich verändernde Tungsten oder
Magnetgewichte.

Eindeutig "gemacht" ist die WG-Klasse nicht um 10g Sachen
dauerhaft auf weite zu bringen.


----------



## rouvi (31. März 2010)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Ich finde es muss erwähnt werden, dass die meisten P&Ms erfahrungsmäßig viel mehr abkönnen, somit kannst du ruhig eine etage tiefer gehen mit dem WG, ich kenn den stömungsdruck des gewässers nicht, aber ich denke mit der 20-40g rute kannst du auch 60+ werfen.
schonmal darüber nachgedacht?

lg
rouvi


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (31. März 2010)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



Bobster schrieb:


> Eindeutig "gemacht" ist die WG-Klasse nicht um 10g Sachen
> dauerhaft auf weite zu bringen.



Weit muss er ja nicht  

@rouvi: Tiefer wollte ich nicht, da ich im Urlaub auch mal ein paar Schwere werfen wollte. Wenn das stimmt, dass sie sich auch über 40 noch gut fischen lässt, dann wird es wohl die 2,70 20-40 werden. 

Es wäre halt perfekt, wenn es eine Rute geben würde, die 2,70 lang ist und ein WG von 10 bis 40 Gramm hat. Von der Optik her gefällt mir ein zweigeteilter Griff schon mehr. Sollte auch so bis 65€ kosten. Wenn ihr was habt, dann her damit 

Danke


----------



## flasha (1. April 2010)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: D.A.M. Calyber MH 2,44m / 10-42g WG 
Rolle: Shimano Nexave 2500FA
Köder: Gufis, Spinner & Wobbler
Schnur: Tuf Line XP yellow / 4,5 kg (10lbs)


----------



## Walstipper (1. April 2010)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Es wäre halt perfekt, wenn es eine Rute geben würde, die 2,70 lang ist und ein WG von 10 bis 40 Gramm hat.



Wozu brauchst du an deinem Flüsschen 2,70m? Hast du starken Uferbewuchs?
Was für Lures kommen dran?


----------



## Urban_Stepper (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: Shimano Nexave BX 240M Spinnrute 2,40m / 10-30g
Rolle: Abu Garcia Cardinal 704lx oder Red Arc 2000
Köder: Sbirolino, Spinner & Wobbler
Schnur: Power Pro 0,13mm oder Spider Wire 0,14mm

damit angele ich meistens auf große lachsforellen

zum drop shoten und manchmal zum mini wobbler bis 5cm nehme ich die:
Shimano SpeedMaster Dropshot 2,70m  / 3,5-28 gr


----------



## inselkandidat (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

zum jiggen und wobbeln:

Rute: Savage Bushwaker 20 -60 gr, 2,58m
Rolle: Twinpower 2500fa
Schnur: Sufix Matix pro 9,1 kg
Köder: Vornehmlich bis 15er Gummis,dafür ist die Rute perfekt...und Wobbler jeglicher Art


----------



## Bobster (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> zum jiggen und wobbeln:
> 
> Rute: Savage Bushwaker 20 -60 gr, 2,58m
> Rolle: Twinpower 2500fa
> ...


 
Schön abgestimmte und harmonisierende Combo #6

Petri Heil dann auch...


----------



## paule79 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute:Berkley Pulse MH 1,98m 7-30 g Wg
Rolle:Blue Arc 7300
Schnurower Pro 0,13mm
Köder: Wobbler,Spinner und Blinker 

find die Kombo gut allerdings ne Nummer leichter hätte wahrscheinlich besser gepasst,da die Rute wirklich straff ist.

und eine 

Rute:Shimano Bassterra EV 91 HH 274 bzw.305 cm Wg 15-60g
Rolle:Shimano Navi 4000 s mit Power Pro 0,15mm
Köder:meistens Gufis,allerdings auch Wobbler und Spinner

Nachteil:Rute ist relativ schwer


----------



## MrFloppy (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Meine M-Combos:
- Aspire BX 300mh mit Aspire 2500fa und 8lb PP
- Fireblood 270h mit Aspire 2500fa und 10lb PP 
- Gamakatsu Cheetah R 86h mit Twinpower 2500cfc und 10lb PP

Die beiden letzten nehm ich fast ausschließlich zum Zanderfischen, die erste hat Allroundstatus.


----------



## Patrick086 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Meine Combo fürs leichte Spinnen |supergri (auf Barsch, Zander und Hecht) :
*Rute:* Shimano Catana CX 270M ; 10-30 gr. WG, 270cm lang
*Rolle:* Cormoran Red Master 8PiF 2500
*Schnur:* Power Pro 13er mit 8Kg in Moosgrün
*Vorfach:* Drennan Pike Wire


----------



## bazawe (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Meine aktuellen Combos fürs mittlere Spinnfischen:
 Für Gufi´s: ABU Fanatsista Yabai 2,5 m WG 15-50g mit Team Daiwa TDR4 2508. Schnur Stroft GTP Typ 3.

 Allround: Sportex Hyperion 2,7 m WG -40g mit Shimano Stradic FE 3000.
 Schnur Daiwa 8Braid 0,12.

 und zu guter letzt für Wobbler und Mini-Jerks : Jackson Twitch ´n Trick (die alte) 2,15 m WG 12-38g mit Daiwa Infinity Q 2000. Schnur Daiwa 8Braid 0,12.

 Gruß bazawe


----------



## Bassey (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Seit neuestem

*Rute*: Quantum Smoke Spin 55 - 2,55m lang. WG 5-55g
*Rolle*: Quantum Smoke 25 als Rolle
*Schnur*: PowerPro8 Braid 0,12er in grün
*Köder*: vom 1er bis 6er Mepps (eher 2er sind für die Rute schon brauchbar) bis zum 12cm Wobbler über 12,5er GuFi mit 5-15g Jigheads werfe ich damit so ziemlich alles


Ich finde das umgewöhnen von zwei auf drei Fingern vor dem Rollenfuß etwas schwierig, aber das bekomme ich auch noch hin. Superschneller Blank und sehr leichte Combo. Die Rute nutze ich von Barsch bis Hecht für alles.


----------



## olli81 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute: Quantum shotgun 2  240cm bis 30gramm
Rolle: spro hyperlite 2000er
Schnur: wft Plasma 0.10 gelb
Köder:  Gummis bis 12cm, wobbler bis ca 8cm, spinner bis gr 3, kleine Blinker. 

Hab schon 75er heche mit der kombo ohne Probleme gefangen.


----------



## Pfiffikuss (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Rute~Fox Rage Shad Jigger Wg.15-50gr 2.45m
Rolle~Daiwa Caldia 2500/2014
Schnur~Varivas Avani Seabass Pe


----------



## ulfisch (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

@Pfiffikus
wie findest du die Varivas Avani bisher?


Rute: T-Russel Seabass 7-28Gr. 9,6Ft.
Rolle: new Daiwa Exist 2510
Schnur: Stroft GTP S1 silbergrau 5KG
Für Wobbler von 5-max.20Gr.
und bei Bedarf Jigköpfe von 5-15Gr

Rute: Yamaga Blanks Early 108 XM WG.7-35Gr.
Rolle: Megabass Lin 258 HM
Schnur: Sunline PE Jigger 7,5KG
Für Wobbler von 10-30Gr. und Jigs bis von 12Gr.-30Gr..

und fürs Ausland:m
Rute: Graphiteleader Argento Nuovo 1032M WG. 12-40Gr.:l
Rolle: Daiwa Exist hyper custom 3012
Schnur: Varivas high grade PE 1,5 10KG

Für Wobbler von 12-30Gr. und Jigs bis von 12Gr.-40Gr. meist aber 30Gr.
dazu fische ich Jigköpfe von 10-20Gr. damit



Ich liebe alle 3 aber die letzte ist einfach nur göttlich|stolz:


----------



## FranzJosef (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Rute: Graphiteleader Argento Nuovo 1032M WG. 12-40Gr.:l
> 
> I[...] die [...] ist einfach nur göttlich|stolz:




_"Super Quattro & Graphite cloth blank - G-MAPS - *99% carbon*." |bigeyes |bigeyes
_Wow... :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: (M) Combo zum Mittleren Spinnen (Zander,KleinHecht,GroßForelle)*

Graffiti Klo hab ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen.|kopfkrat:m

Ist sicher ne tolle Rute. #6


----------

